

Working with HTML5 Notification API - PatriciaLopes
http://mrbool.com/working-with-html5-notification-api/27224

======
PatriciaLopes
You are correct, for good number of Ajax and DOM events, the jQuery can be
utilized, however the tutorial takes into account less events, that is why it
is advised to use the other way round. (answered from the author)

------
lemcoe9
I'm not sure if I would rather use a jQuery (or something similar) plugin or
this method to do notifications. It seems using a jQuery plugin would be
easier if I already had lots of AJAX and DOM events going on.

